# Lamb with watery eye



## ewellons (Feb 27, 2012)

I have a ewe lamb that was born this weekend she is a twin that her mother refuses to take care...yes she is now our bottle baby...mom did same thing last year had twins and rejected one..my son thinks she can only count to one..ha-ha.. well anyway this little ewe's eyes constantly are draining clear fluid if you did not know better it looks like she is always crying..should we be concerned?


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Feb 27, 2012)

Look closely and see if her bottom eyelid is turned under.  That's called entropion, and can be fairly common.  The lashes will rub against the eye and irritate it, causing it to water.  If it is, just gently pull the eyelid down so it rights itself.  You may have to do it a few times a day, but it shouldn't take long to correct itself.  Sometimes it'll need to be stitched to hold it in place, but this early they can usually be corrected.


----------



## ewellons (Feb 28, 2012)

I did just as you said and the eyes have already stopped watering.  Thank you for your advise.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Feb 29, 2012)

Great!


----------

